# So you'd like a Ball python



## grahamh (Jul 20, 2003)

http://reptilehavenonline.com/snakes/snakes.htm#pythons


----------



## saikrett (Jul 20, 2003)

$19...... thats prettty cheap

they couldn't of put it any nicer:
Emerald Tree Boas (Corallus caninus)
Ugly ones $295.00
Pretty ones $350.00+


----------



## Brodie (Jul 21, 2003)

yae see how cheap they GTP's are there wonder how much an ozzie GTP would fetch in the sates??........Anyone??


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 21, 2003)

I have a friend in the UK that has 4 different localities of GTP, all indonesian islands, he would love to get hold of some Aussie ones, he has asked me if the GTP's out here in the pet market are Cape Yorks, or imported illegal island species, I would guess that they are mainly Cape yorks, but I haven't seen anything other than pictures so far, I have told him in no uncertain terms that thats all he will ever get from me, PICTURES!

Brodie, your right Cape york GTP's would go for probably double in the USA and UK for what they are getting here, and out here they are expensive enough. 

NCHERPS


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 21, 2003)

that is really cheap!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## almaron (Jul 21, 2003)

If you had some way of proving it was an Oz GTP, I'd bet you could get a pretty penny. Of course you better have some bulletproof paperwork on it. I've never heard a great explanation as to what is different about an Oz vs Indo GTP. Anyone know if there is even a difference?


----------



## Brodie (Jul 21, 2003)

I have been told that the hatchlings are different colours. Those are the only ones I know of, I am sure there are more.


----------



## Gregory (Jul 21, 2003)

Am I right in saying the Australian ones don't have a blue phase or is it the other way round or something :?:


----------



## Brodie (Jul 21, 2003)

Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis)

Imported Adults $325.00
CB Babies $325.00

I still can't believe they are sooooo cheap. and 8.95 for a Ribbon snake whatever that is I cant believe it, I wonder if herp prices will ever get that low here.
Cheers


----------



## sheena (Jul 21, 2003)

As I stated earlier,you do not know as much as you make to do you?
Morelia is an Australian snake,how could they be morelia viridis when they are indonesion snakes? They may be from Papua new guinea.


----------



## sheena (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok I did that and it showed morelia viridis cape york..So that was to determin what exactly?Should we wait to hear pauls adbice on the subject and then make a decision? as so often happens.
I am sure he will agree crallus caninus (emerald tree boa) and chondropythons (GTP) are much different.


----------



## Brodie (Jul 21, 2003)

Please quote the part where someone said that GTP's and emerlad tree boa's are the same?


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 21, 2003)

the differences between aussie gtp and PNG gtp are not that noticeable 
and either one could pass for the other

and speaking off them there are a few png ones one books as assie ones up here


----------



## sheena (Jul 21, 2003)

oh nobody made the statement gtp and emralds were the same but I feel I should make it obvious before hand as so often happens here in other topics lol.

Sarahbell there is noticeable diffences such 

Slateman sorry but I would prefer my location and email adress kept secret.Too many herp thieves in this community I am afraid.My email account should have been made available when I joined.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 21, 2003)

Sheena,

Firstly, I would like welcome you to our site. We like to make people of all experience and knowlege levels welcome here and would ask that you keep this in mind when posting.

If you believe someone has made a mistake in something they have written, please do correct them (this would serve as future reference for people browsing the forum), but do so politely as to not make them feel bad.

Of course, many topics are quite disputable and there may not always be once correct or incorrect answer, please keep this in mind - people are all entitled to their opinion and no member has a "licence for wisdom".

Consider this as a gentle warning, we are glad to have you at our site but we don't want to have to take any strict action in the near future.

As a final note, please read the "Forum Rules" thread at the top of each forum, this serves as some important information which well help make your time adjusting to our communities rules and morals much easier.

Slateman

PS. I did not in any way want your address, I was just asking a friendly question about your general locality as a matter of interest.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 23, 2003)

All sheena's posts are deleted now


----------



## pythonman16 (Aug 24, 2003)

i tell you all what a ball python is a great snake, its a shame its illegal to own them in oz. i keep a pair my female is wild caught and a pain to keep, if you get the oppertunity, only get a captive bred, you may have to ship over seas but its better in the long run!!!!

- beware of the box!!!!


----------

